
Is there a Moore's Law for Machine Intelligence? - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/07/03/is-there-a-moores-law-for-machine-intelligence/
======
albertzeyer
First, you need a mathematical definition of intelligence. Leave the problem
aside that you will probably not find a common definition which will be
generally accepted (mostly because people have different
understandings/interpretations about intelligence). It will still be very
difficult to find a mathematically definition at all (which somehow matches
what at least some people might consider as intelligent). And that
mathematical definition of intelligence must be measurable.

Once you have sth. like this, I would like to see a graph plotting of it with
some of the research results of the last 50 years or so. And then I probably
can answer your question. :)

~~~
markan
Exactly. The closest thing to a mathematical definition of intelligence is
probably Marcus Hutter's AIXI model (<http://www.hutter1.net/ai/uaibook.htm>).
But it's not widely accepted and not practical to measure.

------
r3570r3
None that know of. Intelligence cannot be related to time. It is
unpredictable, even a stochastic model cannot do it justice. There are too
many unpredictable points.

------
nazgulnarsil
no, progression of intelligence follows an unknown scale. it is thus
impossible to say anything useful about doubling time.

~~~
messel
While I agree "There’s no clear path forward for machine intelligence to mimic
human problem solving ability."

It's also intriguing how programming language design has improved from a
readers standpoint. I enjoy browsing clean ruby (& python) more than well
written C++/C/Assembly. It's easier for me to follow the logical flow and
organization.

